# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  VENTA DE ABONOS ORGANICOS. HUMUS, COMPOST Y GUANO DE INVERNA

## Abonos orgánicos de la costa

Abonos orgánicos de la costa s.r.l. *ABOCOST* es una empresa seria, moderna, con un excelente equipó de trabajo que permanece siempre investigando, innovando y creciendo para entregar productos y servicios de la más alta calidad 
Estamos ofreciendo humus, compost y guano de inverna a un excelente precio, ya que nosotros somos acopiadores y productores, para asi poder satisfacer a nuestros clientes del norte y sur del pais. 
saco de 50 kilos de Humus ----- 15 nuevo soles. 
saco de 58 a 60 kilos de compost clase A ----- 12 nuevos soles. 
saco de 28 a 30 kilos de guano de inverna ------- 4 nuevos soles. 
Pregunten sobre el costo de los fletes ya que contamos con transporte propio para asi hacerles llegar el producto donde usted desee sea NORTE o SUR del pais. 
Comunicarse:   correo: abonosorganicosdelacosta@hotmail.com
nextel: 98-147*5283
rpc: 984379382
956375827Temas similares: Humus de Lombriz y Compost Venta de Compost y Humus de Lombriz Abonos Orgánicos Terraforte Guano o Compost? VENTA DE GUANO DE INVERNA (Abono Organico)

----------


## jara mariano

Pongan la riqueza en elementos mayores y menores de los productos, solo asi se puede conversar de precios, lo contrario me parecen carisimos si lo llevamos a toneladas por ha que se requiere.

----------


## Abonos orgánicos de la costa

Que tal mariano, los precios que manejamos nosotros son los mejores del mercado, y si en tm es bastante la inversion que hacen los fundos para abonar sus tierras.
Pero sin embargo debes de saber que CARO es un abono quimico que puede hacer que tengas mas cosecha pero sin embargo la tierra? la debilita.
Aqui te dejo los ultimos resultado de analisis que hacemos a nuestro compost y humus en la UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA LA MOLINA.  
HUMUS DE LOMBRIZ:
pH: 7.71
C.E ds/m: 11.70
M.O%: 33.26
N%: 1.52
P2O5%: 3.09
K2O%: 1.20
CaO%: 6.53
MgO%: 2.24
Hd%: 64.45
Na%: 0.55 
COMPOST ESPECIAL: 
pH: 7.15
C.E dS/m: 2.79
M.O%: 37.83
N%: 1.32
P2O5%: 2.51
K2O%: 0.25
CaO%: 6.56
MgO%: 1.43
Hd%: 50.97
Na%: 0.06 
espero que te sirvan estos datos JARA MARIANO.

----------


## jara mariano

Con una humedad de mas de 50% y pobre en elementos mayores... estoy tirando mi dinero al agua. Ni pensar en comprar sus abonos ni recomendarlo a esos precios y con esas caracteristicas..Recomiendo abonos quimicos y mejor que cada agricultor acumule todo tipo de guano y tan solo lo descomponga con la tecnica sencilla que se conoce y punto.

----------


## Abonos orgánicos de la costa

Bueno nadie puede ir contra lo que usted piensa y tampoco obligo a las personas que compren mis productos, pero deberia de informarse mas sobre el tema de humus y compost.
Los fertilizantes pueden darles muy buenos resultados pero lo que es la cosecha pero sin embargo la tierra la va matando y tiene un desgaste total, me supongo que deber saber eso.
Por otro lado entre los precios de un abono organico y uno quimico hay una gran diferencia en precios asi que no puede decir que prefiere los fertilizantes quimicos.
Sin embardo para compostar sabe el tiempo que se toma o para la cosecha de humus de lombriz? ahora la mayoria de paises estan pidiendo que se abone con abonos organicos, pero si usted tiene alguna inclinacion hacia los quimicos respeto su opinion y que tenga un buen dia. 
saludos cordiales.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado: 
Edita tu encuesta y pregunta: ¿Qué opinas sobre los abonos orgánicos?, y plantea una serie de respuestas para que los usuarios podamos votar. Así como tienes planteada la encuesta, no es posible votar con coherencia. 
Mi recomendación es que subas que subas fotos de tus productos, y tal vez fotos de campos que utilicen tus abonos con buenos resultados. La idea es mantener tu tema con vida, siempre con información y fotos que giren sobre el tema central: abonos orgánicos. 
Nuestro amigo Benjamín es un poco crudo para decir las cosas, pero sé que lo hace con buenas intenciones. Ahora te toca debatir con él y argumentar a tu favor con las pruebas que tengas a la mano para que nos convenzas de los contrario, porque yo sí creo que los abonos orgánicos puedes ser tan buenos como los químicos, si sabes como emplearlos. 
¡Suerte con las ventas!

----------


## jara mariano

Mi querido Abonos Organicos, en primer lugar pienso que debe haber muchas personas que no opinan como yo, por lo tanto estas equivocado al afirmar lo contrario. Ahora como vendedor no puedes obligar a nadie que te compre por supuesto. 
Si te contesto y objeto tus comentarios y tu propaganda, es porque conozco todo sobre agricultura, excepto vender algo que va subir el costo de produccion del agricultor sin reportarle ganancias. 
La tierra la va matando... sera va matando a la tierra? entonces cuantas tierras estuvieran muertas y tendriamos una escazes de alimentos. Hay maiceros, paperos, trigueros, etc etc que cultivan ano tras ano en la misma area, pero no solo emplean abonos quimicos sino guano, asi de simple, simplemente guano. 
El problema radica mi querido Abonos, en que se requiere tener un analisis de suelo por lo menos cada 2 anos, de tal modo que uno sepa como continuar manejando su suelo. Muchas veces recomiendo no arar el suelo y solo introducir todos los restos del cultivo anterior con minimo movimiento de tierra, si sobre eso el agricultor le aplica guano, no compost ni guano de lombriz la cosa camina bien. 
Claro que hay diferencia de precios entre los abonos quimicos y organicos, de lo contrario no hubiera comentado tu propaganda. Muchas veces el precio de los abonos quimicos se estima en funcion del precio unitario del elemento, y si lo hacemos de ese modo para comparar con tus productos, estaria pagando por unidad de N,  P, K carisimos. 
Claro que lleva tiempo compostar o fabricar humus de lombriz, dependiento de la sepa de este ultimo muchas veces, pero por eso te digo que mas practico es solo descomponer el guano y aplicarlo al suelo muchos antes de la siembra a fin de permitir su acondicionamiento, aunque esto se logra solo al ano siguiente de la aplicacion. 
No estoy contra tus productos, pienso que son beneficiosos, pero aplicados a gran escala resultan caros. Particularmente yo lo utilice mas que todo para almacigos, huertos de hortalizas, viveros, o en floricultura, pero no a gran escala como es el caso de cultivos de maiz, trigo, papas,soya, etc etc.. porque simplemente uno tiene que pensar antes que todo en su rentabilidad. 
No es posible hacer agricultura para perder, todo cambio que hagas, o algo que nuevo que introduzcas en tu campo debe ser para ganar mas soles y tener mas rentabilidad, sino no tiene sentido. 
Si pues, muchos paises estan con la moda de lo organicos y eso esta bien..pero sabes que solo funciona para la satisfaccion de elites es decir de los ricos, y no de la gran mayoria de la poblacion. Sabes porque, porque los productos organicos cuestan el doble de un producto convencional, es por eso que en todas las tiendas y mercados, solo existe un pequeno rincon o isla para los organicos.. Por otra parte seria imposible satisfacer la demanda de fertilizantes organicos para cultivos industriales, y por eso es que solo pueden abastecer a huertos familiares no a empresas agroindustriales.  
Te cuento mi experiencia. Cuando conducia cultivos de exportacion en Casma, trataba de meter la mayor cantidad de guano en mis cultivos, al comienzo, te hablo de los anos 90 al 98, los ganaderos me regalaban el guano con tal de que les deje sus corrales limpios, paso un tiempo y me dijeron que les pagara algo por corral, y ya en el 2 mil comenzaron a venderlo por sacos. Hoy en dia muchas veces es dificil conseguir guano, porque hay bastante demanda. 
Cuando yo converso con personas que son hinchas de los cultivos organicos, la pregunta que les hago es simple..SI TU ME MUESTRAS UN DATO CIENTIFICO COMPROBADO DE LAS BONDADES DE LOS ORGANICOS SOBRE LA SALUD DE UNA COMUNIDAD O UN CONJUNTO DE PERSONAS, acepto tus argumentos..pero nooo hay pues. Ultimamente la FDA en USA saco un documento donde las diferencias entre un producto organico y no organico en funcion de residuos es inocuo, es decir casi nada. 
No quiero cansarte y creo que he pecado contra la virtud que creo tener, que es la brevedad. En todo caso seguiremos conversando y aportando de manera positiva en este foro muy bien llevado por su autor, nuestro comun amigo Bruno. 
Un abrazo.

----------

